# Dichtschlämme als Teichabdichtung



## Teich4You (22. Juni 2017)

Dichtschlämme als Teichabdichtung taucht immer wieder in den Foren auf.
Oft wird diese Art der Teichabdichtung als nicht nachhaltig sowie schadensanfällig wegkommentiert, obwohl damit abgedichtete Teiche bereits seit Jahren existieren und funktionieren.

Ich möchte niemanden überzeugen seinen Teich damit abzudichten, aber ich möchte ein wenig Aufklärung betreiben und jedem die Möglichkeit bieten, sich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen und Informationen ein zu holen.



> „Gerade mit Schalsteinen errichtete Teiche, sind das ideale Einsatzgebiet von Schlämme.“





> „Zu Dichtschlämme gibt es keine Alternative  Aber wer hat, kann ruhig mehr ausgeben.“



*Was ist Dichtschlämme?*

Wikipedia, 22.06.2017 – https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichtschlämme

„Dichtschlämme (Dichtungsschlämme) basieren auf einer Zement-Kunststoff-Mischung und dienen zur Abdichtung von Oberflächen gegen eindringendes Wasser. Die Auftragsdicke variiert im Millimeterbereich, je nach Anforderung. Die Stoffe sind porenfüllend und werden meistens zweilagig, nach Aushärten der ersten Schicht, ausgeführt.“

Die Dichtschlämme gibt es als 1K und 2K Produkte, was nichts anderes heißt, als das 2K Produkte aus 2 Komponenten bestehen, die vor dem Anstrich vermischt werden müssen. Je nach Hersteller und Anforderung sollte das Produkt ausgewählt werden.


*Dichtschlämme am Koiteich*


*Für wen ist Dichtschlämme gut?*

Für alle die gerne selber ihren Teich bauen möchten, keine Fremdfirma beschäftigen wollen, alle die Geld bei der Teichabdichtung sparen wollen, alle mit komplexen Teichformen. Es gibt dabei kaum eine Einschränkung.


*Wasserverträglichkeit*

Es gibt Dichtschlämmen die zertifiziert sind und eine Lebensmittel- und Trinkwasserzulassung haben. Dichtschlämmen wurden und werden auch zur Abdichtung von Trinkwasserspeichern, sowie Hochbehältern verwendet, wobei man nach heutigem Standard zu PE Abdichtungen übergeht.


*Haltbarkeit*


> „Das Zeug ist dicht. Wer Angst hat soll Folie nehmen.“



Die Haltbarkeit einer korrekt ausgeführten Abdichtung mit Dichtschlämme liegt an Koiteichen im Bereich größer 8-14 Jahre. Genauere Angaben können zurzeit nicht gemacht werden, da die ältesten dokumentierten und heute noch funktionierenden Teiche aus den Jahren 2003-2007 stammen.

Die Haltbarkeit bei Anlagen der Trinkwasserversorgung liegt bei 30-40 Jahren.


*Oberfläche*

Die Oberfläche eines Anstriches mit Dichtschlämme ist je nach Verfahren des Auftragens glatt bis sehr glatt. Gerade bei Koiteichen ist es gewollt den Fischen eine sichere Umgebung zu bieten, so dass sie sich nicht verletzen können.

Um eine möglichst glatte Oberfläche zu erhalten, kann der Untergrund vorbehandelt werden. Spitze Ecken und Steine sollten entfernt werden.


*Sanierung/Reparatur*

Die Reparatur einer Dichtschlämme erfolgt wie nicht anders zu erwarten ebenfalls mit Dichtschlämme. Es ist dabei wichtig den jeweiligen Bereich trocken zu legen und gründlich von allen Verunreinigungen zu säubern. Danach steht einem weiteren Anstrich nichts entgegen.


*Preis*


> „Zu Dichtschlämme gibt es keine Alternative  Aber wer hat, kann ruhig mehr ausgeben.“





> „Ich wollte gar nicht glauben einen Teich so preiswert abdichten zu können.“





> „Hochwertige Dichtschlämme sind relativ teuer…“



Die Aussagen entsprechen alle der Wahrheit. Es ist natürlich immer in Relation zu anderen Produkten zu sehen, wie teuer eine Abdichtung mit Dichtschlämme ist. Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass hochwertige 2K Schlämmen bei Preisen von 6,80 EUR/m² bis 8,50 EUR/m² liegen.

Aus mehreren Angeboten für PVC Folienverlegung konnte ich errechnen, dass mich die Schlämme nur 1/3, teilweise nur 1/4 des Geldes kostet, was eine professionelles Einschweißen von PVC Folien kostet. Dabei ist natürlich zu berücksichtigen, dass der Stundenlohn bei Folienschweißen auch enthalten ist. Wer selbst Folie schweißen kann, bekommt mitunter andere Relationen.

Im Vergleich zu PE-Folien oder Platten, sollte der Unterschied noch größer ausfallen, da die Materialpreise auch deutlich höher sind.


*Welche Voraussetzungen brauche ich an meiner Teichbaustelle?*


> „Gerade mit Schalsteinen errichtete Teiche, sind das ideale Einsatzgebiet von Schlämme.“



Damit die Dichtschlämme auch langfristig hält, ist es wichtig einen stabilen Untergrund zu haben. Es ist daher Voraussetzung, dass die Wände gemauert sind und eine Bodenplatte gegossen wurde. Rohre und Bodenabläufe können direkt einbetoniert werden, da sie mit abgedichtet werden können.

Das Hauptproblem bei der Dichtschlämme sind Setzungsrisse, die entstehen, wenn sich das Bauwerk bewegt. Um dies zu verhindern, sollten alle Wände ausreichend mit Stahl bewehrt werden. Weiterhin sollte zu einer flexiblen Dichtschlämme gegriffen werden, da diese leicht Rissüberbrückend ist. Nach Aushärten fühlt sie sich wie eine sehr stabile dicke Gummischicht an.

Um noch mehr Sicherheit zu gewinnen, kann man seine Baustelle im Rohbau überwintern lassen. In und nach der Frostperiode kann der Teich arbeiten und mögliche Setzungen bereits stattfinden.


*Was ist bei der Verarbeitung zu beachten?*


> „…einfacher kann man einen Teich nicht versiegeln.“



Was wird benötigt: Sauberer Eimer, zweite Eimer mit sauberem Wasser, Rührmaschine, Maurerquast/Malerquast, kleiner Pinsel, Messbecher.

Wie genau die ausgewählte Dichtschlämme an gemischt wird, ist den Herstellerhinweisen zu entnehmen. Hier kommt es auf das jeweilige Produkt an.
Es empfiehlt sich jedoch kleinere Mengen an zu mischen, wenn man alleine arbeitet, da die Schlämme relativ schnell anzieht. Dies kann dazu führen, dass einem die Mischung im Eimer hart wird.

Es hat sich bewährt erst die Wände zu streichen und dann den Boden. Die Wände sollten mindestens 2 Anstriche bekommen. Auch hier sind die Herstellerangaben zu beachten. Mehr Anstriche sind möglich. Die Übergänge von Boden und Wänden sollten überlappend gestrichen werden.
Zwischen jedem Anstrich sollten mindestens 5-6 Stunden liegen. Eine gestrichene Fläche sollte 24 Stunden lang nicht betreten werden. Starke Sonneneinstrahlung, sowie Regen und stehendes Wasser sind mindestens 24 Stunden zu vermeiden.

Rohrdurchbrüche von KG Rohren, HT Rohren sowie PVC oder ABS Bodenabläufe können direkt mit ein gedichtet werden. Dazu müssen die Rohre mit einem Schmirgelpapier ca. 5 cm ab der Wand in einem Ring angeschliffen und mit PVC Reiniger gesäubert werden. Danach kann der erste Anstrich direkt erfolgen. Zur Sicherheit können Übergänge und Durchbrüche mit 5-6 Anstrichen versehen werden. Die Herstellerangaben der verwendeten Dichtschlämme geben darüber hinaus weitere Hinweise wie Durchbrüche zu bearbeiten sind.


*Zusammenfassung*

Die Anwendung von Dichtschlämme im Bereich von Koiteichen gibt es nicht erst seit gestern. Teiche oder Filterkammern mit dieser Abdichtung gibt es bereits seit über 10 Jahren. Die einfache und schnelle Verarbeitung überzeugt. Vorausgesetzt es wurden die korrekte Vorbereitungen getroffen und ein stabiles Becken gemauert, sind auch komplexe Formen leicht abzudichten.

Eine gute Dichtschlämme ist nicht günstig, kann aber wesentlich günstiger sein, als eine professionelle Folienverlegung. Trotzdem sollte jeder Teichbauer seine Rahmenbedingungen genau durchrechnen. Zusammen mit einer gegossenen Bodenplatte und Betonwänden, entstehen auch einige Kosten die das Budget nach oben treiben können. Es ist also je nach Ausführungsart möglich, dass die Gesamtkosten eines Teichbau mit Folienverlegung auch günstiger sein können, wenn keine gemauerten Wände benötigt werden!

Es gibt keine Garantie, dass ein mit Dichtschlämme selbst erstellter Teich auch 100% hält. Wer aber die Verarbeitungshinweise beachtet, etliche Euro sparen möchte, die Arbeit und das Risiko nicht scheut, der kann auf ein tolles Produkt zurückgreifen mit dem man ebenso gut einen Koiteich bauen kann.


Weiterführende Links und Quellenangaben:
*Dichtschlämme und Silolack Langzeittest* - http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic26871.html
*Teichbeschichtung* - * defekter Link entfernt *
*Teich (Betonschalsteine) mit Dichtschlämme und Silolack ????* -  http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic23765.html
*Dichtschlämme und Silolack* - http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=891
*Betonteich abdichten mit MEM Dichtschlämme* - * defekter Link entfernt *
*Dichtschlämme, wann wieder Wasser einlassen?* - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/dichtschlämme-wann-wieder-wasser-einlassen.35407/
*Dichtschlämme wirklich eine Alternative?* - * defekter Link entfernt *
*Koihalter.de – Unsere Bauarbeiten* - http://www.koihalter.de/unsere-bauarbeiten.html
*Teichabdichtung mittels Dichtschlämme Modern Koi Blog #1419*  -_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHVecWyafio_
*Zementschlämme vs Dichtschlämme* - http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic16393.html
*Teichabdichtung Folie / Dichtschlämme* - * defekter Link entfernt *
*Filter abdichten* - * defekter Link entfernt *
*Styrodur und Dichtschlämme* - * defekter Link entfernt *
*Dichtschlämme und Silolack Langzeittest* - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/dichtschlämme-und-silolack-langzeittest.34001/
*Mineralische Dichtschlämme* - http://www.heimwerker.de/haus/ausba...-abdichten/dichtschlaemme-abdichtschlaem.html


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Ist ja alles schön und gut . Du scheinst von dem Zeug überzeugt zu sein und so lange das so klappt wie du dirdas vorstellst ist es ja ok .

Aber bei deinen Preisen geh ich nicht meit dir konform .
Bei einem qm Preis von 6,80 bis 8,50 Euro seh ich da keine Ersparnis .
Du schreibst hier was von einem Folien Verleger , klar kostet da der qm mehr mit Verlegung . Aber was kostet den deine Dichtschlämme wenn du sie von einem Fachbetrieb machen lässt . Denke da biste nicht mehr bei einer Ersparnis von 1/3 bis 1/4 Des Preises .....

Kann jetzt nur von mir ausgehn , ich hab meine PVC Folie Selbst verlegt . OK ich hab ein paar Falten aber was soll's .
Ich war bei einem qm Preis von 2,16 Euro und hatte 110 qm .

So und jetzt kommst du mit deinem Dichtschlämme und sagst mir das du 1/3 billiger bist . Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel qm dein Teich hat , wenn ich das mal kurz überschlage kostet deine Dichtschlämme um die 80-85 Euro für deinen kompletten Teich ( nach deiner Rechnung ).Von der Haltbarkeit jetzt mal nicht zu reden . Ich hoffe für dich das das Zeug 15-20 Jahre hält , das du auch lange damit Spass hast . Hab aber mit meiner PVC Folie um einiges ein besseres Bauchgefühl . Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden .

Das ganze ist viellicht günstig aber nur wenn man das gegen einen Profi Folien Verleger rechnet .

Mir gehts jetzt nicht direkt um dich , nur um die User die das lesen und denken das geht ja einfach und ist günstig dazu , das mach ich auch . Die Dichtschlämme funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch nur bei einem kompletten Beton Bunker wo sich nicht's mehr setzen kann ( nehm ich jetzt mal so an ) .

So , soviel mal zum Thema ..


----------



## Mathias2508 (22. Juni 2017)

Moin,
und um dem noch einen drauf zusetzen, muss wohl auch eine Bodenplatte aus Beton mit Bewährung gegossen werden,
um mit Dichtschlämme arbeiten zu können. Oder hebt die auch auf Sand. Wenn ja, mach ich mich sofort selbstständig damit.
Was die Ersparnis meiner Meinung nach völlig zunichte macht. 

Aber trotzdem viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## laolamia (22. Juni 2017)

der vergleich kann nur fuer einen gemauerten oder beton hergestellten teich gemacht werden, dann ist das ding meist fuer koihaltung optimiert und mit allerlei technik bestueckt.....dann allerdings sind sowohl die kosten der folie als auch die der beschichtung im verhaelniss zum gesamtpreis ein witz und zu vernachlaessigen.

beim ziel einen guenstigen naturteich zu bauen ist folie unschlagbar guenstig und beschichtung nicht durchfuehrbar. ohne zweifel hat das system vorteile....aber aepfel mit birnen vergleichen bringt nichts ausser diskussion ueber vitamingehalt.

nacht


----------



## Teich4You (1. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe nochmal ein Video zu meiner Teichabdichtung gemacht, da mich doch immer wieder Fragen erreichen, die ich hiermit beantworten möchte.





_View: https://youtu.be/0Kia2hNfV-8_


----------



## Michael H (1. Nov. 2017)

Hallo

Super Blog ......
Den Gleichen Scheiss gerade gesprochen wie oben schon  steht . 
Super da haben wir wieder was dazu gelernt , ( obwohl ich / wir wissen ja das du alles ignorierst . ) und du sowie so alles Besser weißt .

Fazit dieses Blogˋs ....
Dichtschläme ist ja sooooo Billig und  hebt Ewigkeiten .

Nadann .......................

P.s. ...( an den Themenstarter ) 
Bitte keine Zitate von diesem Thread , ich werde sie nicht mehr sehen können .......

Weiter hin viel Glück und vorallem Spass mit deinem Gewässer ...........


----------



## Teich4You (1. Nov. 2017)

Tatsache ist, dass die meisten sich den Text nicht durchlesen, aber die Fragen kommen trotzdem.

Warum nun schon wieder so aggressiev darauf reagiert wird, werde ich vermutlich nie verstehen.


----------



## Aquaga (1. Nov. 2017)

Da ich mich auch mit dem Thema Dichtschlämme befasst habe noch mal zwei Anmerkungen von meiner Seite:

1. Zur Preis-Diskussion:
Ich denke einen realistischen, praxistauglichen Vergleich zwischen den Kosten erhält man nur, wenn man die Prämisse "optimaler Koi-Pool mit glatten Wänden" zugrunde legt. Bei der Dichtschlämme ist die Anwendung so einfach, dass meiner Meinung nach - von wenigen, Handwerklich wirklich UNBEGABTEN Personen abgesehen - so gut wie jeder ein top Finish hinbekommt. Bei Folie - auch wieder von wenigen, hier aber total BEGABTEN Personen abgesehen - kaum jemand ein top langlebiges Ergebnis ohne jegliche Falte hinbekommt. Daher stimme ich Florian zu, beim Vergleich für die Folie die Verlege-Kosten generell mit einzupreisen.

2. Noch ein Verarbeitungshinweis:
Wer Wandübergänge bei HT-Rohren mit Dichtschlämme mit eindichten will hat ein riesen Problem, da sie nicht direkt auf HT hält: Mann muss in einer Vorbehandlung die Rohre anrauen, dann Spezialkleber (nur sehr selten in einem Baumarkt erhältlich!) auftragen und dann mit Quarzsand bestreuen, so dass das Rohr wie ein Schmirgelpapier aussieht. Erst darauf hält die Schlämme. Fazit: Wer mit Dichtschlämme arbeiten will sollte generell nur mit KG- bzw. PVC-Rohren hantieren, da diese nur angeraut werden müssen, damit die Schlämme hält.

Beste Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (1. Nov. 2017)

Schöne Ergänzung Gabor! 
Danke dafür.


----------



## Wade (3. Nov. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, dass die meisten sich den Text nicht durchlesen, aber die Fragen kommen trotzdem.
> 
> Warum nun schon wieder so aggressiev darauf reagiert wird, werde ich vermutlich nie verstehen.



das frage ich mich auch Florian, überall wo du auftauchst, passiert so etwas , Unglaublich.


----------



## sugger1234 (3. Nov. 2017)

Wade schrieb:


> das frage ich mich auch Florian, überall wo du auftauchst, passiert so etwas , Unglaublich.



ich denke dafür ist ein Forum da, wenn die Leute immer nur ihren negativen Senf dazu geben wird bald keiner mehr was schreiben
wenn es einen nicht Interessiert, dann braucht man es doch nicht lesen


----------



## Teich4You (9. Nov. 2017)

"Dichtschlämme als Teichabdichtung" heißt das Thema. Kann hier jemand aufräumen?


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2017)

Ja Florian du hast recht.

Oh ich bin so gespannt wie die Dichtschlämme im Winter reagiert, besonders an der Wasser-Kannte.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Nov. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Oh ich bin so gespannt wie die Dichtschlämme im Winter reagiert, besonders an der Wasser-Kannte.


Frage das nach 5 Jahren noch mal.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Nov. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja Florian du hast recht.
> 
> Oh ich bin so gespannt wie die Dichtschlämme im Winter reagiert, besonders an der Wasser-Kannte.


Ich weiß ja schon wie sie reagiert. 
Habe mir das ja nicht ohne Grund ausgesucht.
Selbst nach 5 Jahren gibt es da kein Problem.
Ich rede da von einem nicht abgedeckten Teich.
Mein Teich ist sogar noch abgedeckt und da wird auch nichts einfrieren.


----------



## andreas w. (10. Nov. 2017)

Frage dazu: von welchem Hersteller ist die Schlämme? Klingt sehr zuverlässig und gut - sowas such ich immer mal auch für andere Verwendungen.

Danke im Voraus für die Antwort. Gruß


----------



## andreas w. (10. Nov. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> "Dichtschlämme als Teichabdichtung" heißt das Thema. Kann hier jemand aufräumen?


danke.


----------



## dizzzi (12. Nov. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja schon wie sie reagiert.
> Selbst nach 5 Jahren gibt es da kein Problem.
> Ich rede da von einem nicht abgedeckten Teich.


Hi Flo,
Woher weißt du wie sie reagiert? Und 5 Jahre in die Zukunft vorausschauen. Wow. Ich kriege nicht mal 5 Tage auf die Reihe.
Was ich sagen will, manchmal dauert es Jahre bis ein Mangel deutlich wird.
Darum hat man ja beim Haus auf 5 Jahre Garantie oder Gewährleistung.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2017)

Moin Dizzi. 

Ich die Zukunft brauche ich nicht schauen.
Die Schlämme funktioniert, an von mir vor Anwendung besichtigten Teichen, einwandfrei.
Sofern ich mir genau so viel Mühe gemacht habe bei der Anwendung, wird sie ebenso lange halten.


----------



## andreas w. (14. Nov. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Flo, ....... manchmal dauert es Jahre bis ein Mangel deutlich wird.
> Darum hat man ja beim Haus auf 5 Jahre Garantie oder Gewährleistung.
> 
> Udo


Hi Udo, die Gewährleistungsfrist ist abhängig davon wie dir die Leistung angeboten wird: nach BgB oder nach der VOB.

Nach der BgB (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch) ist es richtig, die Frist beträgt 5 Jahre ab Ende des Jahres der Erstellung, nach der VOB (Verdingungsordnung für Bauleistungen) hast du auf die ausgeführten Leitungen nur drei Jahre Gewährleistung. Kann und darf aber glaube ich nicht für alles hergenommen werden.

Also, wer lesen kann ist einwandfrei im Vorteil, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Nov. 2017)

Da es hier um selbst erstellte Teiche geht spielt Gewährleistung überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2017)

Kommt drauf an Floh. 
Angenommen du stellst jetzt einen erheblichen Mangel des Produkts fest (zB. Auswaschung von Giftstoffen) dann bist du froh wenn du nach Gesetz einen Anspruch hast, oder nicht???


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an Floh.
> Angenommen du stellst jetzt einen erheblichen Mangel des Produkts fest (zB. Auswaschung von Giftstoffen) dann bist du froh wenn du nach Gesetz einen Anspruch hast, oder nicht???


Ach so meint ihr das. Naja auf das Produkt an sich wird man glaube ich trotzdem nicht 5 Jahre Gewährleistung haben. Wenn es eine Bauleistung an sich ist, dann vielleicht schon. Aber da kennen sich andere sicher besser aus als ich.

Sollte aber auch wirklich alles nur in Betracht kommen, wenn das Produkt Dinge enthält, die der Hersteller wissentlich verschwiegen hat.

Bei meinem Produkt kann ich das ausschließen. Also bitte nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, das die von mir verwendete Dichtschlämme irgendwo Fischgiftig wäre.
Dann wären meine Fischis längst dahin und die Fischis von meinem Bekannten müssten seit 5-6 Jahren im Himmel leben, ebenso die von anderen Teichen die schon über 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.

Ich spreche da aber eben nur von dem was ich bei mir verwendet habe.
Auf Anfrage gebe ich den Produktnamen gerne raus.
Nur nicht öffentlich, da ich ohne die Erlaubnis des Herstellers keine Werbung dafür machen will.


----------



## andreas w. (15. Nov. 2017)

Das mit der Sch......rg-Dichtschlämme  unterschreibe ich so, der Artikel ist so lange erfolgreich auf dem Markt, das passt. Wusste nur nicht daß es auch im Unter Wasser Bereich so zuverlässig funktioniert. Danke nochmal für den Tipp

Alles andere zum Thema Gewährleistung ist besser man braucht´s nicht. Weil bis der oder ein "Mangel" einwandfrei festgestellt und auch alternativfrei bewiesen (!!!) ist, vergehen Monate und Jahre und vor allem kostet´s Gelder ohne Grenzen.
Also besser ist, man hat keinen Bedarf und alles ist ok.  

Gruß in diesem Sinne, Andreas


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2017)

Floh, auf das Material im Normalfall 1 Jahr Gewährleistung.
Bei sachgerechter Lagerung und Verarbeitung. 
Worum es mir jedoch bei der Aussage ging, war, das auch dort nur Menschen die Produktion machen und auch die können mal Fehler wie alle anderen machen. 
Angenommen, auf der Produktionschiene lief vorher ein anderes Produkt und dann passiert der Fehler das nicht alles perfekt gereinigt wird und schon vermischen sich Bestandteile die man im Produkt nicht brauchen kann. Entweder wird die Haltbarkeit oder Flexibilität oder was giftiges mit eingebracht oder oder ....
Und nur darauf zielte mein Hinweis.
Und in solch einem Fall könnte man auch noch nach Jahren mit dem Hersteller reden. Viele sind dann kulant, das hat dann aber wiederum nichts mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung zu tun.


----------



## SmokinJoe (1. Aug. 2018)

... jetzt ich wieder. 

Welche Dichtschlämme habt ihr verwendet? Bis jetzt habe ich nur was von MEM gelesen. Passt da die Qualität oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> ... jetzt ich wieder.
> 
> Welche Dichtschlämme habt ihr verwendet? Bis jetzt habe ich nur was von MEM gelesen. Passt da die Qualität oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


Aquafin 2km von Schomburg.

Besser ist relativ.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Eines der Probleme von Zweikomponentensystemen ist, dass du die richtigen Verhältnisse nicht unbedingt richtig hinbekommst. Entweder hast du einen Überschuss von nicht gehärtetem Monomer oder einen Überschuss von Härter. Wenn du natürlich das Harz bei jedem Mischvorgang genauestens einwägst könntest du es vielleicht schaffen.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juli 2021)

Ist halt schon fast genau drei Jahre her!


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Könnte trotzdem jemand lesen/nutzen, der auf das Thema stößt. Weil ja immer wieder ein "ähnliches Thema" vorgeschlagen wird.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ist halt schon fast genau drei Jahre her!


Ja und warum holst den Thread wieder aus der Versenkung *
*


----------



## Whyatt (27. Juli 2021)

@GrauhaarfroschMobil 
Das sehe ich nicht so. Bitte hilf doch Usern indem du auf konkrete aktuelle Fragen eingehst. Freundliche Hilfestellung ist hier immer willkommen. Das Hervorholen von uralten Themen und diese mit vermeintlich inhaltsvollen Tips aufzuwerten hinterlässt bei mir den Geschmack von Geltungsbedürfnis. Der Sinn eines Forums kann doch nicht darin bestehen letztlich als Alleinunterhalter von einem Großteil der angemeldeten User ignoriert zu werden. Dein Verhalten hier im Forum finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Würde mir wünschen, du würdest es ändern.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2021)

Ah Danke @Whyatt 
Jetzt verstehe ich warum der Thread auftaucht.
Ich würde ja auf solche Threads gar nicht mehr reagieren......


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Das Hervorholen von uralten Themen


Die erschienen unten als "ähnliche Themen", ich habe da nie aufs Datum geschaut.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2021)

Dichtschlämme hat das Problem das da nahezu keine Flexibilität drinn ist.
Wenn die reist hat man ein Leck. Bei einem massieven Betonbauwertk mit jede Menge Eisen kein Problen bei einem Mauerwerk schon eher.

Leichte Setzungen. Eisdruck. Schwinden und Quellen durch wechselnden Wassergehalt im Mauerwerk.....über die Jahre.
Im Behälterbau wird zumeist jetzt PE genutzt. 

Bei Trinkwasserbehältern im Erdreich ist nicht mit Frost , Hitze oder Ähnlichen zu rechnen. 
Da ist eine Dichtschlämme eine sichere Alternative.


----------

